# $5 arrow spinner



## newbowthunder (Jan 21, 2012)

I like it.
Parts list.


----------



## GRIMWALD (Sep 28, 2012)

Pretty with the wood grain but it would be more stable and take up less room if you were to mount the bearings on magnets and it would be adjustable.
Just make sure that the magnets are back far enough from the ends so as not to interfere with the metal points. 

GRIM


----------



## MATP38/4500 (Mar 11, 2012)

thanks, the wood block are 1 1/2 x12 and 1 1/2 x2 (scrap from hardware store) the angle is made by national hardware you get 4 pieces for like 3 bucks, the rollers I stumbled onto at the local hardware store I think they are parts for a screen door they were just laying in a drawer with misc. parts they give me all of them for a buck, and the machine screws are 8-32x1 I think $0.04 a piece, I think if you had to pay for everything retail you could still do it for under $10


----------



## sddpse (Mar 28, 2009)

Does it work? Yes. Was it cheap and easy? Yes. So therefor is it PERFECT? YES! I love seems stuff like this. Go buy one off the shelf at any box store they're $40+ Nicely done....


----------



## newbowthunder (Jan 21, 2012)

I like simple.
I'll post mine as soon as i have it done. Thanks for sharing


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

After you guys using dial indicators the check straightness or just eyeing them?


----------



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

newbowthunder said:


> I like it.
> Parts list.


Wood, round wheels! :wink: Sorry couldn't resist. It just looks like it couldn't get an simpler.


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

Another cheap spinner. I polished the nails by placing in a drill and using fine sandpaper and steelwool.

http://redhawk-archery.com/cheap-spinner.jpg


----------



## Nevada Smith (Sep 6, 2014)

CarbonTerry said:


> Another cheap spinner. I polished the nails by placing in a drill and using fine sandpaper and steelwool.


Instead of working the nails, how about using sections from an arrow shaft?


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

Sure.. a arrow shaft would work. The smaller the diameter the better.


----------

